# Suche USB-C Ladegerät mit PD und USB A



## office60 (26. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich suche ein USB C Ladegerät mit mind. 3 weiteren USB A Ports. Aktuell habe ich ein 60W Netzteil von Amazon (Quntis 5-Port 60W USB C Ladegeraet, 1x60W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer) - das Problem ist hier, dass das Ladegerät immer aus geht, wenn ich mein Notebook (Lenovo T480s) daran lade. Eigentlich sollten Notebook und Netzteil ja per Power Delivery aushandeln, mit welcher Leistung gezogen werden darf - irgendwie "überschätzt" sich da aber das Netzteil und schaltet dann immer wieder ab...

Habt ihr eine entsprechende Alternative für mich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Research (26. Mai 2020)

Anker PowerPort 5-Port USB C Ladegeraet 60W: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Sollte das erfüllen können.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Mai 2020)

@Research das kann aber nur 30W über den USB-C Port, ich denke das wird eng mit dem Notebook für Switch oder nen Smartphone aber nen gutes Gerät hab es selbst hier.

Ich würde das hier mal probieren, gibt auch Apple Adapter für USB-C falls du deshalb nen USB-A willst.
Anker PowerPort Atom PD 2, GaN Tech kompaktes Typ-C: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das teilt wohl intelligent auf, aber kann auch bis zu 60W auf einem Port bieten.

Aber wenn es doch mehr USB-Ports sein müssen vll auch:
KSW KINGDO 75W Dualer Type-C PD Reise-Lade-Adapter mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Günstiger ist vll wenn du nen getrenntes Netzteil nimmst, je nachdem was du genau vor hast.


----------



## office60 (26. Mai 2020)

Das letztere von KSW (KSW KINGDO 75W Dualer Type-C PD Reise-Lade-Adapter mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik) sieht super aus! Das werde ich mal klicken! Ich suche ne pragmatische Lösung für die Couch  Da lade ich öfter abends Handy/Bluetooth-Kopfhörer (USB C bzw. Micro-USB) und bin nebenbei noch am Lesen/etc am Notebook (USB C). Da will ich einfach keine 3 Ladegeräte für die diversen Geräte haben sondern ein Netzteil, an dem ich (je nachdem was ich brauche) alles laden kann.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Mai 2020)

ok berichte mal, kenn das Teil nicht ist mir nur bei der kurzen suche aufgefallen schau mal ob die Bewertungen nicht alle in ganz kurzem Zeitraum sind wegen Fake Bewertungen 

Anker ist ja eher etwas worauf man sich verlassen kann aber dafür auch teurer.

Du kannst hier mal auf der Website schauen, hier werden diverse Ladegeräte getestet


----------



## office60 (14. Juni 2020)

Noch kurzes Feedback zu meinem Test: Das Ladegerät von KSW (KSW KINGDO 75W Dualer Type-C PD Reise-Lade-Adapter mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik) ist leider durchgefallen  Es geht einfach so beim Laden meines Lenovo t490s aus (obwohl es eigentlich genug Leistung liefern sollte) - wie auch das von Quntis.

Dafür bin ich jetzt bei einem von RAVPower (RAVPower 60W USB C Ladegeraet Power Delivery: Amazon.de: Elektronik) gelandet, welches 4 USB A und 1 USB C hat. Laden von mehreren Geräten parallel funktioniert hervorragend, insbesondere auch mit meinem Notebook. Das kann ich definitiv weiterempfehlen!


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juni 2020)

gut zu Wissen, ich meine das war auch das Teil das als Switch Docking Ersatz NT nutzbar ist.


----------



## Research (14. Juni 2020)

45Watt auf USB-C.
15 Watt auf4 USB-A , 3,75Watt pro Port . Max. 12Watt pro Port.

Die RAV-Powerbanks die Freunde und ich gekauft hatten, waren alle nach ~6Monaten tot.


----------

